# OD lights blinks 6-7 times at startup



## tslone66 (Dec 13, 2007)

2000 maxima OD light blinks rapidly when I crank the engine. Goes off & stays off after that. Only 138k miles on my baby. No others symptoms. Help & suggestions please.


----------



## pcs (Jul 25, 2007)

*Flashing OD light on Maxima*

OD? overdrive? Anyway, on my Nissan Safari (Jap Patrol) if the power/OD light flashes a number of times when I turn the key on, I need to count the number of flashes and refer to my workshop manual for the automatic transmission, and look at the list of problems for a count of x flashes and hopefully the answer solves the problem.
pcs


----------



## tslone66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes OD, that's what it says. And yes overdrive. Problem is I don't have a manual. Maybe I will try elsewhere. Thanks anyway.


----------



## pcs (Jul 25, 2007)

In Australia we have Technical Training Colleges that amongst other courses, train mechanics. To facilitate this training, technical libraries have lots of car service manuals. On occasion I have resorted to this method of locating tech. info. Having another look at my GQ manual there is one long flash of about 2 secs. and 10 flashers of 1 sec. You count each flash (miss the 1st long flash) and the one that is about 1.5 secs. is the number to use in the diagnoses chart. On mine 6 and 7 are to do with the over-run and lockup solenoids. 
pcs. Good luck.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

you have a fault in the tranny. need to get it to a shop that can read tranny codes


----------

